# Well, this sucks...



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

I sit here at 6 p.m. MST in Utah, and I am BUMMED!!! The only thing I am excited about is.... watching the Steelers play. Because it seems that this state doesnt celebrate Halloween if it falls on a Sunday. Yes, I did run everything yesterday, dressed up, and gave out candy. But today is October 31. HALLOWEEN!!!!!!!!!
And I sit here typing on my computer, venting to my brethern, who I hope are getting to enjoy themselves tonight. I actually took stuff DOWN today.
Positives: 95% of everything worked last night, had a big increase of TOT'ers from previous years, get another night to play with the drops, get to watch the Steelers.
Signed, 
A transplant spending his 1st Halloween on a Sunday in Utah.
P.S. Yes, I was warned this would happen, but even my kids dont "feel" the spirit today. And the stores!! Almost all traces of Halloween are GONE!!! Its already Christmas stuff. My 15 year old daughter suggested we pull off a Nightmare Before Christmas display....If I can get it by the wife... (LOL)


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I feel ya. We ran out of candy yesterday, and I took down my stuff so no one would steal it


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow, that totally sucks! It's 8:45 over here in NY and things are wrapping up in my neighborhood! My display came out amazing this year and we got 83 little ghouls total! Hope that your Saturday Halloween was a fun time though! Look on the bright side...it falls on a Monday next year!


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Just had 3 TOT'ers!!!! WoooHoo!!!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I would have still done the display up even IF it's on a Sunday. It's 11pm here and my body is in complete pain. Hubby Terror and I had a blast but man we are beat. This year was great.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I, once again, had teens empty my cauldron of candy when I wasn't in the garage.
Figures the one time I wasn't watching is when they show up.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I, once again, had teens empty my cauldron of candy when I wasn't in the garage.
> Figures the one time I wasn't watching is when they show up.


That sucks. Sorry to hear about this. Did this happen early in the night? Does this mean you had to go and buy more treats?


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh, I ran my display - lights, fog, music. It just felt like having a HUGE Birthday party the day before, and then not having anything happen on your actual Birthday.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

A friend in Ohio said something about that, too... How there is no Halloween on the 31st, but Beggar's Night on the 30th instead (which is odd, cuz All Hallow's Eve is when people used to beg...wth?). There are lots of peeps complaining about the "No Ween On Sunday" thing. That is just weird. I'm amazed that so many people adhere to that idea! 

"It just felt like having a HUGE Birthday party the day before, and then not having anything happen on your actual Birthday"...lol....I know the feeling! Funny how even as adults, we still want our holidays!


----------



## JasonXIII (Aug 24, 2010)

Its very similar in college for me, i always use to do a display and will go home and help my brother set up but couldnt make it out on the 31st this year so i sat in my apartment and watched AMC all day, very hard to feel like its halloween. o, not to be confrontational but GO BROWNS


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

My town didn't move the ToT date this year but last time Halloween was on a Sunday (2004 I think), they moved the ToT'ing to Friday! Can you believe that?

Personally, I like the idea of observing Halloween on the last Saturday of October. We've got several years ahead with Halloween on school nights, and that's a bummer.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Same deal down here in Georgia. Our Halloween was Saturday night.
So if it's on a monday next year will be observed on that day? I hate this crap!
Halloween is the only holiday that gets treated this way. It's second only to christmas in total revenue! give it it's due!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that really sucks..i wonder if it has to do with the utah being the big mormon state.

(no offence to the mormons intended)


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Dark Angel, Im sure that is 99 % of the issue. But the Jehovah Witness guys were out bright and early Saturday wanting to discuss religion as I was tinkering with my Jack-in-the-Box. Now THAT was scary!! LOL


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Well, if the state/county/city is going to mess with you, mess with them in return. Put up a sign in your yard stating that YOU will be observing Halloween on Oct. 31st, so please come then. If any official has something to say about it, claim to be a practicing Pagan (no ill intended to any genuine Pagans here) and that they are interfering with your religious freedoms and that you have an attorney ready to back that position. Just say'in, could be interesting!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I wonder if moving Halloween ToTing should fall under the seperation of Church and State?


----------



## MistressWitch (Feb 20, 2010)

Actually, Halloween is a non-secular holiday that has roots from many different religious practices and has morphed into it's own beast over the years. It is not a Pagan holiday, that would be Samhain (most usually pronounced Saw-wane, please don't call it Sam Hain) that falls on the same day and is celebrated quite differently. Most notibly by doing things that children should NOT be involved with. If you are a solitary practitioner of Wicca then you are free to celebrate and honer the holiday however you see fit. If that means putting stuff up in your yard and giving candy to children then go for it. If you are a part of a coven then you will likely do things with them at some point in time during the night if you are able to. 
Personally- I'm not part of a coven so I set stuff up in my yard, give candy to children, and at the end of the night when the ToTs have all gone back home I honor the gods & goddesses in silence in the woods by myself and renew my spirit that way. I am blessed by being able to enjoy the best of both worlds.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

dude Utah just sucks! Well shopping on Sundays is cool if the stores are open.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

After being a pagan holiday, it became the evening to go begging for soul cakes and money ..the beggars woudl then promise to say prayers for the souls of the dead on All Souls Day (Nov. 1st) so it really IS a Christian holiday. How The Powers That Be determined it was a moveable holiday is beyond me...probably due to the possibility of vandalism/tricks being played. If I livedin a place where it was being moved, I would raise holy hell (literally) and get the Catholic church to back me up that it IS a religious, Christian holiday & not to be messed with. Don't just beleive what you are spoon fed...it is still a very active Christian holiday and Big Brother is trying to distort it and wipe it away! When will people stop trying to shove THEIR religion down other people's throats!?Methinks never. I'm religious, and I would never consider trying to convert anyone, nevermind making CITY LAWS telling others when to celebrate their holidays!


----------



## CAH (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi all ! We had our TOTing on Saturday in our neighborhood. Not the city - just our neighborhood. I was a little bummed when I had first heard the news but actually it worked out better for me. We had about four times as many people show up because the kids in our neighborhood all had their friends over. The weather was much better Saturday than it was on Sunday, and my hubby was home Sunday to help take down stuff. He left for Vegas on Monday so I would have been stuck taking our whole trail down myself - which is usually the case! First time that I did not have to take our twenty five foot dot maze down myself!! BTW - isn't this next year a leap year? So is Halloween on Tuesday?


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Here in Columbus, OH; we have Beggar's Night on the Thursday preceding Halloween... but I always have to check the news site and their trick-or-treat times, because I think once Halloween was on a Wednesday and Beggar's Night was on Tuesday. Personally I think they are trying to mess with me. (Not really.)

I don't mind this, as long as I know when it's happening, but starting at 6pm on a weeknight I don't feel gives parents time to get home and everyone have fun getting ready and going out; think it just dumps more stress on everyone.

I'm keeping my display up till _next week_. (I take all the mannequins in every night) A comicon is in town this weekend, and a bunch of my friends are coming in and want to see it and considering we only had about 30 ToTs, I'm about ready to send out invites to _anyone_ to please drive by and take a look at the hard work. That and I want to make my neighbours wonder if it's really Halloween decorations or if vodou is my religious preference. 

I noticed, besides the usual Christmas push, that Halloween seemed less this year? Retail wise, the stores I usually hit; it's like they never full stocked. I didn't see a lot of spirit, until our big huge Halloween festival downtown which is in it's 3rd year. I don't know if it's Ohio or what. But I'm looking forward to moving next year where it's warmer for sure!

MildAvaholic, glad you had ToT's both nights though! I wholeheartedly agree with a NBX Christmas and thought the same thing!


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Acid PopTart said:


> starting at 6pm on a weeknight I don't feel gives parents time to get home and everyone have fun getting ready and going out; think it just dumps more stress on everyone.


Yep! I agree 100%. Halloween seems to be much more of an event when it falls on a weekend or Friday night. A Saturday Halloween is particularly awesome. Instead of being hung up on the date of the 31st, what's so bad about celebrating a holiday when it's most convenient?

And, on a related note, can we haunters not band together to repeal Daylight Savings Time or at least get rid of that silly 2007 law that ends DST in early November?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OMGggg..don't get me going about the chage in DST....it's a pet peeve. My main issue is this: how come we never knew it was happening until it was already a done deal!!??

And the whole beggar's night thing is bizarrre....HALLOWEEN **is** beggars night! All Hallow's EVe, when you beg for treats in return for praying for souls..Weird...a friend in Ohio sez in her community , there IS NO HALLOWEEN..just beggar's night the night before. WTH?


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

Halloween parties and such may be "better" on a Friday or Saturday night, but the holiday should always be observed on October 31st. Imagine if we celebrated Christmas on December 23rd or 27th because the real holiday fell mid-week.

DST doesn't bother me. It's dark enough by 6pm to have a good haunt, but light enough for the little kids that come that early. Most ToTers visit between 7 and 8pm when it's dark by standard time or DST. I'd rather we didn't mess with the clocks at all twice a year - just split the difference and adjust the clocks by a 1/2 hour once and leave them alone forever.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Well, Christmas is a little different, since most folks get the day off as a paid holiday, plus school's out, too. For Halloween, we get jack squat! 

But, to answer your question ... what if Halloween was on the 4th Saturday of December or something? Fine w/ me!! Bring it on! We treat Thanksgiving in a similar manner ... Easter also floats around, too, according to some arcane formula involving phases of the moon. Neither are on specific dates and no one seems to mind. 

I just don't get the hang-up on having a holiday on a specific date. It's just a number, after all. What's so bad about making celebrations happen when they're most convenient?


----------



## Movienut (Nov 4, 2010)

We have tot night on the Wed. before uuuugh! When I first moved up here from Wva I was like wtf. I can understand having it on Friday or Sat but Wed.?


----------

